# Poe



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Upcoming comic book miniseries *Poe* from Boom! Studios...........

http://www.newsarama.com/comics/060929-Poe-Barton.html


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

Sweet!


----------

